# Showers with a tiel?



## Nika (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Guys, I've read that some of ye take showers with your Tiel. At first I thought it was a joke, but not anymore! If ye do, do ye take normal showers yourself with your Birdie perched on your shoulder???:wacko: Or do you run luke warm water on the Bird, while you're out of the shower? What does it exactly look like?? :blink:


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 2, 2010)

You put the bird on the shower rod or some other perch in the tub with you, and it will get indirectly splashed. Sort of like how the shower head never actually points at the wall but the wall gets wet anyway, thats how the bird showers with you. Just make sure not to have the water TOO hot, and don't let the bird get in the direct spray.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

my bird, tsuka, likes the direct shower spray, especially on the massage setting! hes weird, but its cute. dallys not a fan of showers at all. its gotta be WARM for full out shower though. they get drenched.


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

You can buy a suction shower perch too; I'm considering it, as Machi is loving her spray baths.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

All of mine love the shower...we tried baths first and that was a major fail. So next we tried the shower. Either they sit at the very end of the tub and get inadvertently sprayed or they sit on the edge of the tub on top of the shower curtain. Snowball loves the direct spray, if he can get under the spicket which leaks before I get in he will sit under it. His daughter likes that as well. Must be in the genes lol.


----------

